# Slowly gaining... confidence



## fatgirl33 (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the board.  It sounds like you have some nice support at home, and that you are getting into a good place - good for you! It would do us all well to remember not to take things too seriously sometimes.

Very cute pic of a very cute belly!

Brenda


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 30, 2006)

It's nice to see a person living life on theirvterms, not others...

Bill


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 1, 2006)

Congrats on the evident success of your "no-bones" mission!


----------



## intoanother (May 1, 2006)

hey chill..just wanted to welcome you to the boards and congrats on your epifani and all your future happiness living life on your terms...and i concur, a very pretty belly for a very pretty lady...

enjoy 

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 1, 2006)

Yes, welcome to the boards here. Although hardships are never fun, they can truly do some good work in us if we let them. They can make us or break us, according to what we choose to do with the situation. You chose wisely.

....and yes, your figure is very cute. Lucky boyfriend!


----------



## Swordfish (May 7, 2006)

And a big thank you too for sharing your experiences and having the courage to do what you're doing, and for sharing it in a small way with us. Your belly picture is indeed so beautiful! 

Think of your new fat as a natural development - women's bodies were built to have curves. It should never be something to be afraid of; it should be a source of comfort, warmth, security, and sensual pleasure. 

Enjoy your journey, enjoy your eating, enjoy your growing body - and enjoy your life! We only have one life after all.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 8, 2006)

Hello: My you've really been through the ringer and its so nice to have your Husband with you 100% because not alot of men would do what your husband is doing they would of left and let you battle on your own. You're too a great start gainng weight and recovering from your Anorexia having a eating disorder is serious and you need to not let it go to the extreme keep on gaining you look wonderful 
My Email address is [email protected] 

S/N is ChristianSista45 

Please if you need any help and need a friend to talk to please don't hesitate to private message me or instant message me 

Take Care:eat2:


----------



## Purplestuff23 (May 11, 2006)

Hooray for no bones! Keep up the good work!


----------



## onemanwomen30 (May 13, 2006)

hi im new not sure were to begin im a bbw woman i am feeling like im not important eneymore im not sure why im verry loving giving pretty i just cant learn to love and except me helpb


----------



## Totmacher (May 13, 2006)

Chill: Always great to hear a success story. Sorry I'm late. Welcome.

OMW30: I'm very sorry to read that. Most people seem to just take solace in the welcoming and open attitude of this place. Hopefuly some of the good vibes will rub off. If you're looking for something more direct post pix and bask in the admiration


----------

